# Free MIMB stickers...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First 2 peeps to PM me will get free black MIMB sticker. 







*GO*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigIzzy is winner #1... better hurry!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

to late?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i would hurry and send it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

88rxn/a is winner #2!!!!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

and this is why this site is AWSOME, thanks polaris425 and everyone at MIMB


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

HAMMERDOWN!


def. a awesome site!
the brute need more stickers and to represent!​


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats you 2. 

now I'm officially out of stickers.  haha...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know where you can order some more. :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

How would a guy all the way in Canada get some to represent!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Phreebsd is about to do more contest (easier ones) Q&A kinda thing, winners will get stickers... so just keep an eye out here in the Mud Pit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep i will have about 20 stickers to give away. soon i will unveil the challenge!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't forget sometimes it takes longer to get our messages across the border, they stop and inspect them..lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, the only day i don't check the forum every few hours and i miss the dang giveaways


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

No like really I would like to buy some!! Do you have them in silver too?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well i might as well just buy some. im never on here for the contests.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

My contest I will release tonight (1-13-2010). that way people who actually work (and can't get on during the day like i do) will get a chance to win!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> My contest I will release tonight (1-13-2010). that way people who actually work (and can't get on during the day like i do) will get a chance to win!


 i work!!! hahahahaha,
i work the crazy 12HR shift. work 2 days, get 2 off, work 3 days, get 3 days off....

i know, i know, you are talking about people that dont have access to a PC during working hours..
for a minute i thought you were referring us to food stamp collectors and welfare!!!!:haha:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I actually show up for work.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^^
now thats a different story!!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> No like really I would like to buy some!! Do you have them in silver too?


check here:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> My contest I will release tonight (1-13-2010). that way people who actually work (and can't get on during the day like i do) will get a chance to win!


 
well thats great. i wont be home then either. lol. o well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can order them in the swag section. The anouncement at the top has the link to the order form.


----------

